# Rest time between sets?



## swolesearcher (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi guys how long do you wait between sets?  Whats the optimal time to put on mass and whats optimal to get shredded? 
Thanks


----------



## jacked391 (Apr 3, 2014)

Straight up bulk 2 min. Shit shred hell do super sets then rest maybe 30 seconds try to suck up as much air as possible get oxy back in.


----------



## killswitch604 (Apr 3, 2014)

I vary my rest times depending on what I'm doing. If I'm in a strength phase, then between 3 and 5 minutes, but if I'm focusing on hypertrophy, I'll vary it between 30 and 45 seconds. The less you rest, the more metabolic damage you cause, which results in more muscle growth. However, your body adapts to everything, so you'll have to change it up at some point.


----------

